# IPv4 inside IPv6 tunnel

## friesia

I run a IPv6-only VPS.

In order for it to access IPv4 hosts, I need to setup a tunnel to my another server (IPv4-enabled) or use some public service.

What technologies exist at the moment for IPv4 inside IPv6 tunnel?

----------

## dimko

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/tunneling#GRE_tunnels

i am guessing tunnelled traffic itself is protocol agnostic to some degree.

IMHO shit should just work. But i never tried it this way.

----------

## syn0ptik

6to4 supported by kernel, but you should use v6 over v4, i.e. interfaces with ipv4 from both sides gives you ipv6 inside

or

IP-in-IPv6 supported too, that seems whatewer you want.

----------

